# Prompt vote: October 2022



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 21, 2022)

Vote for your favourite prompt for October. See this post for more on the random prompt generator: *LINK*


----------



## KeganThompson (Sep 29, 2022)

oof, we got a tie! Which one shall we choose?
please not the random prompt generator


----------



## Selorian (Sep 29, 2022)

Since it's a tie, let it be author choice between the two? Or do the Veil one for October/Halloween and the prompt generator for November? Flip a virtual coin?


----------



## KeganThompson (Sep 29, 2022)

Veils between two realms fits Halloween so well, so I personally think we should do that one and have the prompt generator for November


----------



## Foxee (Sep 29, 2022)

Whatever we do we should do it...promptly.

(No worries, I'll see myself out)


----------



## piperofyork (Sep 29, 2022)

Kegan's compromise works for me.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 30, 2022)

Very well - I shall follow  these suggestions. Veil between Realms in October, random prompt generator in November.


----------



## Louanne Learning (Sep 30, 2022)

I very much like this prompt - Veil Between Realms - because that's gonna call for some imagination


----------

